# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Κωδικος συναγερμου

## socrates82

Γεια σας. Ενας φίλος στο χωριό μετά από βόλτα κοντα στο εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ βρήκε κάποιους συναγερμούς που είχαν πετάξει απο το εργοστάσιο και τους μάζεψε για προσωπική χρήση. Έχουν όμως στη μνήμη τους τον κωδικό και δεν μπορεί να τους χρησιμοποιήσει. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να σβήσει τον κωδικό και να μπορέσει να τους χρησιμοποιήσει? Σκεφτόμουν κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα σαν να σβήνει τη flash αλλά αν λειτουργούν έτσι δεν ξέρω, μονο αυτό σκέφτομαι. Δεν ξέρω την μάρκα και τον τύπο του συναγερμού για να ψάξω και για λεπτομέριες αλλά μπορώ να τον ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάτι που μπορεί να κάνει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## robotakias

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η κάθε εταιρεία που φτιάχνει συναγερμό, αναφέρει στο manual τον τρόπο που θα τον προγραμματίσεις και το πως θα αλλάξεις τον κωδικό.. Οπότε, αν υπήρχε το manual πιστεύω να βρίσκαμε άκρη.  :Very Happy:   Ας βοηθήσει κάποιος που ξέρει κάτι περισσότερο!

----------


## th_shak

Ακόμα και το manual να βρεις για να αλλάξεις κωδικό θα πρέπει να βάλεις πρώτα τον παλιό και μετά τον καινούριο (2 φορές). Το μόνο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι να προσπαθήσεις να διαβάσεις το πρόγραμμα του μικροελεγκτή (αν δεν έχει προστασία). Μπορεί όμως να είναι παλιός και να αποθηκεύει τους κωδικούς σε ram ή rom ή κάποιου άλλου είδους μνήμη και να μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις ή να σβήσεις ή ακόμα και να βάλεις καινούρια μνήμη. Πολλά θα μπορούσες να κάνεις αλλά αν θες περισσότερη βοήθεια στείλε καμιά φωτογραφία που να φαίνεται η πλακέτα.

----------


## furtune

Επιδη εχω δουλεψει σε εταιρια με συναγερμους ξερω περιπου τι γινεται μεσα στα κουτια.Οσο καιρο δουλεψα εκει μεσα δεν ακουσα απο κανεναν τεχνικο να αναφερεται για βραχυκυλωμα ωστε να σβιστει η μνημη.Το μονο σιγουρο που ξερω ειναι οτι σε περιπτωση που ξεχασεις τον κωδικο το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να αλλαξεις το τσιπ της μνημης. Αυτο το κάνουν για να μην εχεις καμια τρυπα ωστε να σπάσεις το συστημα.Τωρα βεβαια δεν ξερω τι συστηματα ειναι αυτα που εχει ο φιλος σου.Εγω εχω δουλέψει πανω σε συστηματα της gemini.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

γνωριζεις ποιας εταιριας ειναι οι συναγερμοι?????η αν μπορεις να ανεβασεις φωτογραγιαςτης πλακετας???

----------


## socrates82

Δεν ξέρω καθόλου. Είναι στο χωριό και με τον ξάδερφο μου που μίλησα μου είπε ότι ο φίλος μας αυτός βρήκε τους συναγερμούς. Θα επικοινωνίσω και θα ρωτήσω και εγώ λεπτομέριες και θα ανεβάσω ότι πληροφορία έχω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## k_sotiris

Έχει δίκιο ο th_shak.
Εάν δεν ξέρεις τον παλοιό κωδικό ξεχνας τον συναγερμό.
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## k_sotiris

Ξέχασα.
Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση, βέβαια εάν επιτρέπει το σύστημα, να μπεις μέσο Laptop για να το προγραμματίσεις και μάλιστα χωρίς να δώσεις κωδικό εγκαταστάτη.
Ασφαλός για να γίνει αυτό, πρέπει να έχουμε το πρόγραμμα από την εταιρεία διαφορετικά 'οπος είπα και προηγουμένος ξεχνάμε τον συναγερμό.
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## KostasRX4

γεια σας 
θελω μαρκα και μοντελο συναγερμου για να δω αν θα βρω 
τις πληροφοριες που θελετε για να δουλεψουν οι συναγερμοι.

----------


## chs

για αρχη πρεπει να μαθουμε αν ο συναγερμος ειναι οπλισμενος η οχι αν ειναι τοτε λιγα δυστιματα σε αφινουν να αλαξεις κωδικο αν οχι τοτε πεσμας το μοντελο και θα δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε...

----------

